# Hệ thống Điện > Power >  Green Power - Solar Power

## Lenamhai

Rảnh rỗi nên khởi động lại một dự án đã lâu chưa hoàn thành
Vừa nghịch cho thỏa mãn thú chơi và cũng tiết kiệm cho gia đình chút tiền điện (hehe hồi này xin tiền đi nhậu khó quá nên giờ có cớ xin được rùi)
Với các cell solar 6x6 inch 
Rated power : 4.2 Wp
Open circuit voltage: 0.610v -0.621v
Short circuit current: 8.18 amp - 8.78 amp
Operating voltage: 0.488 v - 0.50 v
Operating current: 7.51 amp - 8.14 amp
Efficiency Eff (%) 17.2
Grate A, 3 bus bar

Tổng cộng là 120Cells thu được 6 panel 12V mắc nối tiếp thành 3 cặp mắc song song = 24V ~ 470w






Bây giờ không lo tăng giá điện nữa he

----------

anhcos, CKD, daovandat0803, hk0569, Ledngochan

----------


## Ledngochan

Thành phẩm bao nhiêu VNĐ/W vậy bác? Em nhập của Chị Na vào 15.000VNĐ/W, panel ráp sẵn về chỉ việc treo lắp.

----------


## Lenamhai

hàng chị na sao xo được với hàng mẽo Hân ơi, Cell này hiện đang là loại hạng 2 của Nhật và MẼo rồi nên giá thành hơi cao nhưng DIY nên vẫn rẻ hơn mua hàng làm sẵn của Sharp (18 chai/panel/235W)

----------


## Ledngochan

Vẫn biết là chất lượng hơn nhưng giá cao quá bác ạ, thế nên dự án full led and solar energy nhà em phải nhờ chị na này thì mới khả thi được. Bác inbox cho em giá cell nhé.

----------


## Lenamhai

Hiện giờ chỉ có thể mua trên Ebay thôi, ở vn không còn ai bán loại cell này, còn ỏ HN có một người chuyên bán cell 5 inch của china giá khoảng 32k/cell

----------


## writewin

ngoài hà nọi có anh Vũ cũng chuyên là panel như anh Hải, đợt trước em có ra mua 1 ít về nghịc, hề hè 1 tấm như anh hải giá hình như 80 hay 90k jj dấy

----------


## Lenamhai

Lúc trước mình mua 70k/ Cell giờ muốn mua thêm mà không còn

----------

daovandat0803

----------


## Khoa C3

Cái này tuổi thọ được lâu không các bác?

----------

daovandat0803

----------


## Lenamhai

Trên lý thuyết là 20 năm nhưng còn tùy vào người lắp đặt, sử dụng và môii trường kaka cái này khó nói àh

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## anhxco

Cái này lúc khò bác có hút chân k k? E tính làm mà đang vướng mấy cái này, k có đồ nghề

----------


## anhxco

> Lúc trước mình mua 70k/ Cell giờ muốn mua thêm mà không còn


Bác mua đắt thế, e có lô mua về Diy đây mà nhiwwuf quá sợ làm k hết nên tính thanh lý đây ạ

----------


## anhxco

> Thành phẩm bao nhiêu VNĐ/W vậy bác? Em nhập của Chị Na vào 15.000VNĐ/W, panel ráp sẵn về chỉ việc treo lắp.


Rẻ thế bạn, cho mình thêm ít thông tin, đc đặt fùm mình với, mình mua cả lô về diy mà giờ thấy nản quá

----------

daovandat0803

----------


## Ledngochan

> Rẻ thế bạn, cho mình thêm ít thông tin, đc đặt fùm mình với, mình mua cả lô về diy mà giờ thấy nản quá


Đây: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=9929374596
Bạn nhập về dùng thôi.

----------

daovandat0803

----------


## anhxco

> Đây: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=9929374596
> Bạn nhập về dùng thôi.


Dạ, cám ơn bác, mà trước khi mua mấy pannel này e phải thanh lý xong mấy cái cell đã, hichic

----------


## CBNN

> Đây: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=9929374596
> Bạn nhập về dùng thôi.


tính ra nếu nhập tấm 100w như này thì giá thành là bao nhiêu vậy ah?

----------


## huanpt

Ăn theo vụ này. 

Mua 1 đống cell về, cứ tưởng bở. Lên internet đọc thấy vã mồ hôi.

Anh Huy cho hỏi:  

1. Keo EVA, là keo sệt hay dạng tấm? Thấy trên youtube lúc thì nó khò tấm (mỏng và trắng như giấy) lúc thấy có thằng bôi bôi trét trét. 

2. Với thằng bôi trét thì thấy nó dán vào kính, còn tấm thì thấy nó khò tới đâu keo chín tới đó --> cái này dán vào kính cường lực thì sao?

3. Mấy vật liệu này mua trong SG thì đi đâu?

Dạo này lớn tuổi, cũng lười suy 1 ít.  :Frown:

----------


## anhxco

hi`hi`, con đường DIY là con đường cực khổ mà anh:
Trước e có thử làm và tìm hiểu vấn đề này, các vấn đề của anh Huân e thấy như sau:
1.2/ Keo eva thường dùng cho solar là dạng tấm như nhựa dẻo hay silicon dẻo gì đấy, thường nhiệt độ chín keo tầm 100C. Và keo này người ta dùng cho solar từ xưa đến giờ rồi, trong nhà máy cũng vậy. Trong nhà mấy người ta có máy hấp keo, đến nhiệt độ chín nó sẽ kết dính cell và lớp kính, và bảo vệ cell rất tốt. Em thấy 1 số diễn đàn hay cả trên youtube có 1 số người thử nghiệm đổ keo dạng nước, hình như keo UV gì đấy, nhưng e thấy cái này cũng chỉ là thử nghiệm chơi thôi, chứ có khi sau thời gian để ở ngoài trời nó đổi màu liền à.
Em thấy việc đơn giản nhất là lót 2 tấm kính trên và dưới, sau đó trét silicon dính chặt 2 tấm kính để chống nước và không khí vào.
3./ Keo thì mua đâu e chịu à, thấy trên mạng có 1 số người rao bán, tầm 100k/1m2 thì phải. Hoặc không anh tìm tới thử mấy chổ người ta gia công kính 2 lớp đó, kính 2 lớp ngươi ta cũng hấp lò và ở giữa có 1 lớp keo y chang nhưng hình như là polime, nhiệt độ nóng chảy cao hơn (em nhớ là 140C).

Chúc anh thành công!

----------


## Lenamhai

Keo Eva dạng tấm giống màng co vậy, bên anh còn vài mét Huân cần thì qua lấy về xài, dây liên kết anh còn cả trăm mét gì đó, lúc trước mua cả cuộn nhưng dùng không hết

----------


## anhxco

Giờ mới để ý, cái panel của bác Hải có 20 cell, hi`hi`lần đầu e thấy đó.
Em thấy mắc vậy nắng tốt chắc ổn, còn hơi thiếu nắng chắc k ăn à, có lẽ kết nên hợp với MPPT.

----------


## Lenamhai

Mình chơi song song 2 panel để ra 24v

----------


## Lenamhai

Mình chơi nối tiếp 2 panel để ra 24v

----------


## anhxco

2 panel nối tiếp thì có 40 cells, e thấy 1 panel cho hệ 12 vol chuẩn người ta làm 36 cell. không biết bác nối tiếp 2 panel đấy dùng cho hệ 12v hay sao ?

----------


## CBNN

panel của a Huy sạc bình không đầy được nhé !

----------


## Lenamhai

> 2 panel nối tiếp thì có 40 cells, e thấy 1 panel cho hệ 12 vol chuẩn người ta làm 36 cell. không biết bác nối tiếp 2 panel đấy dùng cho hệ 12v hay sao ?


Mới kiểm tra lại là mắc nối tiếp 3 panel 2 song song xạc cho 2 bình 120A

----------


## anhxco

> Mới kiểm tra lại là mắc nối tiếp 3 panel 2 song song xạc cho 2 bình 120A


3 panel là 60 cells, vẫn thiếu 12 cell so với chuẩn, không biết bác thu 1 ngày đc bao nhiêu kwh ạ, nếu hiệu xuất vẫn cao có khi mắc như bác cho tiết kiệm!?

----------


## Lenamhai

Mình chưa đo tổng công xuất nhưng lúc nào trên volt meter của 2 accu cũng báo 27,5V full. Hiện tại đang cấp cho hệ thống đèn chiếu sáng và 2 quạt điện thời gian sử dụng 6 tiếng ngày ( led 7w x 52, 12w x 14, neon 1m2 x 6)

----------


## lennocnha

bác nhập mấy tấm pin ở đâu thế? mình cũng muốn tự làm mà chưa biết mua ở đâu, thương hiệu nào tốt

----------

